

How to let out your creative beast - Sukotto
http://www.slideshare.net/betsystreeter/let-out-the-creative-beast

======
mgcross
Loved the style and the sentiment. My eight year old is currently losing his
beast (drawing on homework and in-class school work doesn't go over well with
his teacher!). His drawings have even reverted to a more simplistic style as
he rushes to squeeze them in after homework and before bed. This was a good
reminder to ensure he has time of his own to play and create without rules or
judgment. And I'm trying to get my own beast back by revisiting my on-again,
off-again passion for Lightwave3D and dabbling in 2D game development(XNA).

------
BoppreH
_Opens the page._ _Small flash interface appears._ _"Oh noes, a flash pdf! I
hate those..."_ _UNEXPECTED TWIST_

I simply loved the way the story was told. Even more than the story itself,
but that's a compliment, not a critic. And because it was about creativity,
even more points to you.

The rest of the blog is really good too, following the same lighthearted
style: <http://betsystreeter.blogspot.com/>

------
epochwolf
Cute and very very true. Definitely worth taking a look at.

